# Plattfischangeln vom Boot - mit Multirolle



## Heilbutt (14. September 2021)

Tach zusammen,
da ich gerne zum Platten-Angeln vom Boot an die Ostsee fahre, und zum Naturköderangeln ne Multirolle unschlagbar finde,
wollte ich mir evtl. mal was "kleines" für diesen Zweck zulegen.
Schnurkapazität oder Bremskraft kann man für diesen Einsatz ja _fast_ vernachlässigen, aber was salzwasserfestes und langlebigeres 
darf es ruhig sein! 
So eine Avet SXJ oder Omoto Talos und sowas in die Richtung hätte den Vorteil, das sich die für Norwegen auch sehr gut eignen würden,
aber vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps und Erfahrungen mit anderen kleinen Multis, in einem etwas niedrigeren Preissegment...?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jkc (14. September 2021)

Hi, ich lese mal mit, da ich zukünftig auch son Teil anschaffen will, wobei mein Fokus aber ausschließlich Norwegen ist.
Bei der Avet SXJ muss man den Schnureinzug von "nur" 74cm auf dem Schirm haben, damit trifft sie meinen persönlichen Geschmack leider nicht mehr.
Bzgl. des Bremssystems hast Du Dich schon für die Schiebebremse entschieden? 

Grüße JK


----------



## climber (14. September 2021)

Zum Platten angeln benutze ich BCs, Abu NaCl und Okuma Komodo. Beide sind für das Salzwasser geeignet und für diese Angelei mehr als ausreichend. 
Die Avets, Daiwa und Shimano Multis kommen nur in Norwegen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. September 2021)

Hallo und danke schon mal für die Antworten!
Entschieden habe ich erstmal noch nichts, auch was die Bremse angeht.
Klar, der Schnureinzug spielt in Norge ne gewisse Rolle, aber bei einer Angeltiefe < 10 m + ein bisschen Drift, meiner Ansicht nach eher nicht so.
Die genannten Baitcaster sieht man ja auch immer öfter auf Angelbooten, waren daher auch schon öfter mein erster Gedanke.
Häufig sind deren Komponenten aber auch nur als "korrosionsbeständig" (=Komodo) angegeben, was aber ja nicht zwingend "seewasserbeständig" heißt.
Und bei den "etwas besseren" Modellen nimmt man ja auch nicht unwesentlich Geld in die Hand - daher meine Frage.
Wenn ne Rolle > 200 €, dann würde ich da gerne einige Jahre Spaß dran haben wollen.
Die Abu NaCl ist glaube ich nicht mehr erhältlich, und wenn dann eben für einen "sauberen" Kurs!
Eine Schnurführung könnte ich aus genannten Gründen auch gut entbehren...

Mal sehen was noch so kommt...

Gruß

Holger

Nachtrag: es sollte ein LH-Modell sein


----------



## climber (14. September 2021)

Richtig die NaCl ist nicht mehr zu bekommen und ich habe die letzten in Schweden erworben.

Die Komodo ist seit 5 Jahren auf unserem Boot und von April bis September auf der Ostsee im Einsatz.
Außerdem werden die BCs jedes Jahr mit nach Norwegen zum Polack fischen genommen.
Die Komodo hat dieses Jahr einen 4,5 Kilo Brocken nach oben gezogen.

Egal wer was erzählt unser Tackle ist das ganze Jahr getestet und ja wir haben u.a.  in Norwegen
auch 2 Avets, eine Daiwa Saltiga 15HL und eine Shimano Ocea Jigger 1501 im Einsatz.

Da bist du wie du richtig schreibst in einer anderen Preisliga und musst nach Möglichkeit die beiden letzten aus Japan importieren.

Gruß climber


----------



## Heilbutt (14. September 2021)

Hab jetzt mal den halben Abend etwas geguckt.
Seltsam, auf den ersten Blick viel Auswahl im gesuchten Bereich - aber sehr viel "nicht mehr" oder "derzeit nicht" lieferbar!?!?
Was ist denn da los?!? 

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir gedacht...:









						Fin-Nor Primal Lever Drag HS LH 10
					

Mit dem Bau der Fin-Nor Primal-Schiebebrems-Rollen wird eine Familientradition im Bereich von Salzwasser-Multirollen fortgeführt. Die Primal Serie ...



					www.fishingtackle24.de
				




Gruß
Holger


----------



## ragbar (17. September 2021)

Bedenke,daß Du bei allen Schiebebremsmodellen(und manchen,insbesondere größeren oder auch älteren Sternbremsmodellen wie Abu Ambassadeur,Penn 209 oder kleiner) immer noch einen Bedienvorgang nach dem auswerfen oder ablassen mehr auf der Agenda hast,als das bei automatischer Umschaltung und/oder Daumentaste nötig ist.

Ich fische meine Avet Mx MCast sowohl auf Dorsch,als auch werfend mit Buttlöffel und kurzem Vorfach auf Platten. Geht hervorragend,aber mit Manko des manuellen Schaltvorganges mit der Schiebebremse nach dem Auswerfen.

Gestern hatte ich meine Ambassadeur 6500 CT zum Plattenangeln mit Buttlöffel vom Boot am Start, und mir gefiel dafür die automatische Umschaltung beim Ankurbeln wieder besser als das lästige Einkuppeln.

Hier steht der Bedienkomfort und die Schnelligkeit im Fokus. Eine Baitcaster oder Roundprofile mit Fliptaste und automatischem Einkuppeln beim Andrehen wie zb. Shimano Cardiff oder Corvallus oder auch einige Ambassadeur, bieten sich hier an.

Schnurführung ja oder nein hängt davon ab,ob man die Synchronisierung der Leine bei Schnurführungsmodellen nach dem erstmaligen Aufspulen beibehält,immer wieder herstellt oder nicht,schon wenige Kurbelumdrehungen mitsamt losem Schnurende machen hier den Unterschied zb. beim Wurf,oder auch beim Drillen und pumpen von richtig schweren Fischen,was beim Plattenangeln freilich kaum vorkommt.
 Hängt aber Der Heilbutt oder Dickdorsch etc.,ist häufig Schluß für die Schnurführung,wenn die Synchronisierung nicht mehr 100 prozentig ist.
Ansonsten kann man auch mit Levelwindern richtig große Fische fangen, Schnurführercrashs sind fast ausschließlich Synchronisierungsdefizite.

Big Game ausgenommen, da sind Schnurfürungen wegen der Bremskräfte und Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Fische einfach überfordert und würden an einer Großfischrolle für Marline etc  technisch keinen Sinn machen.

 Daher kommt für Dich nach meiner Ansicht ein Modell ohne Schnurführung mit Spulenbremsmagnet zum eventuellen Auswerfen von Ködern/Montagen beim Doppelnutzen eher in Betracht,wenn man sich ein wenig an Schnurverlegung mit den Fingern gewöhnen möchte.

 Um die Einholgeschwindigkeit mache ich mir bei Techniken wie Plattenangeln mit Buttlöffel/Naturköder oder auch Pilken bis 20m Wassertiefe keine Sorgen,da fische ich sogar meine Penn 209-Oldies mit 3.2 zu1 Übersetzung.

Ich würde Dir für einen Doppelnutzen für Dorsch/Platten in Norge eine kleinere Avet mit Magic-Cast Magnetspulenbremssystem (wenn damit auch geworfen werden soll,um größere Flächen als beim reinen ablassen und Driften abzusuchen) anraten,ansonsten kommst Du um 2 verschiedene Rollen wie Avet ohne Wurfmagnetsystem sowie Stork Harvester und ähnliche von Penn oder Shimano und Daiwa, oder die Fin Nor zum Dorschangeln und eine größere Baitcaster wie Komodo zb. oder die o.g. Roundprofiles zum Plattenangeln nicht herum. Ich weiß,es gibt Leute,die fangen mit der Komodo auch Heilbutt und Monsterdorsche,ist aber nicht meins,da bevorzuge ich robuste Round-Profiles.

Ansonsten ist derzeit festzustellen,daß es überall Lieferschwierigkeiten bei verschiedene Angelgeräten gibt,was wohl der Coronasituation zuzurechnen ist,durch die wohl eine stark gestiegene Nachfrage weltweit nach Angelgeräten sowie unterbrochene Lieferströme entstanden sind.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. September 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
Du hast mit all deinen Überlegungen recht.
Da ich auch einigermaßen regelmäßig nach Norwegen fahre, hätte ich mich auch fast schon für ein Röllchen mit "Doppelnutzen",
also eine Avet SXJ oder Stork Harvester oder sowas entschieden. Die könnte man natürlich an schwererem Geschirr gebrauchen.

Letztlich wirds aber nun doch die hier:








						WFT Sen Sea 6 LW Linkshand Multirolle - Tackleking
					

Hervorragende Vollmetallrolle zum Pilken, Speedjiggen oder auch zum leichten Schleppangeln ist die Sen Sea vielseitig einsetzbar. 11 Kugellager, hohe 6.8 Übersetzung, robuste Metallschnurführung mit SIC einlage, Carbon Bremssystem mit 12kg Bremsleistung.




					www.tackleking.de
				



und zwar genau aus den Gründen die du erwähnt hast: Schnurverlegung und Tastenauslösung.
Ich glaube das wird mir gefallen...!  
Die hab ich außerdem schon mal "in Live" angegrabbelt, und die Kritiken sind auch nicht schlecht.

Und ja, die Avet oder Stork kann ich mir ja irgendwann trotzdem noch kaufen! 


Hat jetzt noch jemand ne gute Idee für nen passenden Stecken für die SenSea?!
Bootsrute, vorzugsweise Trigger, Länge so 2,20 - 2,40 m, und relativ fein (so bis 10 LBS oder rund 120 gr.)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jkc (17. September 2021)

Moin, kann ich hier vielleicht nochmal wegen dem Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bremssystemen reingrätschen? Wo liegen die jeweiligen Vorteile von Stern- oder Schiebebremse? Bisher habe ich nur Sternbremsen genutzt und zwar in Kombination mit Daumentaste.
Bei den Rollen mit Sternbremse ohne Daumentaste wie z.B. Shimano Torium muss man den Freilauf dann auch manuell am Hebel ausstellen, ryt? Oder kann man den auch rauskurbeln?
Edit: Bei der Torium muss man den Freilauf manuell ausschalten:




Gibt aber offensichtlich auch rauskurbelbaren Hebelfreilauf:





Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (18. September 2021)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> passenden Stecken für die SenSea?!


Gibt doch passende Stöcker für die Sen Sea:



			https://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/meeresruten/wft-sen-sea-norwegenrute_6848_24862/https://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/meeresruten/wft-sen-sea-norwegenrute_6848_24862/https://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/meeresruten/wft-sen-sea-norwegenrute_6848_24862/
		


Hatte ich im Laden mal begrabbelt.

Schöner Blank,weiche Spitze,ordentlich Power im Rückgrat,nicht teuer.


----------



## ragbar (18. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Wo liegen die jeweiligen Vorteile von Stern- oder Schiebebremse?


In erster Linie liegt der Vorteil der Schiebebremse in der wesentlich größeren Bremsfläche und den daraus resultierenden -kräften.
In Verbindung mit Gehäusen,die diese Bremskräfte auch vertragen,war die Schiebebremse *die* Revolution im Big Game Bereich.
In Verbindung mit Carbon als Bremsmaterial nicht mehr diese Überhitzungsprobs wie bei den alten Penn Senator beispwse.

Die Norgefraktion aus meinem Bekanntenkreis schätzt die Schiebebremse an kleinen Multis in Verbindung mit Geflochtener zum kontrollierten Ablassen hoher Bleigewichte  beim Naturköderangeln,sowie bei großen Pilkern.

Da kann die Schiebebremse(die Anpassung an die großen Gewichte ermöglicht) i.V. zur Sternbremse,die nur über eine oder zwei Spulenachsenspannschrauben verfügt und mit ganz hohen Blei-und Pilkergewichten überfordert ist,ihre Stärke ausspielen.
Nun kann man bei der Sternbremse hier die Spulenrotation auch mit dem Daumen bremsen (Thumbing),ist aber weniger komfortabel insbesondere bei kaltem Wetter und Wasser,im Vergleich zur Schiebebremse.
Und mit nem zusätzlichen Daumenschutz ist das Thumbing,naja, eher beim Brandungsangeln notwendig.

Nichtdestotrotz gibt es auch Angler,die von der Schiebebremse wieder zurück auf die Sternbremse gewechselt sind,weil sie an der Schiebebremse die immer gleiche Bremseinstellung der Sternbremse vermißten,und sich mit der nach jedem Ablassen /Auswerfen neu wiederzufindenden Bremsposition schwertaten.

Dennoch sind die ganz kleinen,kräftigen Multis für ganz große Fische wie Wels im Süßwasser und die kapitalen Exemplare von Salzwasserfischen heute fast ausschließlich Schiebebremsmodelle mit CNC gefertigten AluBodies,die bei geringen Maßen Stärke zeigen,die den Sternbremsmodellen so meist nicht möglich ist.

Last but not least: auch für die heutigen Monsterköder für Großhecht bieten die kleinen Schiebebremsmodelle aus Alu die nötige Stärke für die dauerhafte Belastung im Handling von Großködern.

Nicht daß die altem Abus bspw. das nicht auch könnten,aber Vorteil der geringeren Baugröße bei gleicher oder höherer Bremskraft und Rahmenstärke liegt eindeutig bei den kleinen Schiebemodellen.

Ich hatte sogar in einem anderen Forum von einem Bigbaiter gelesen, der eine Avet MXJ Magic Cast an einer St.Croix-Muskypeitsche zum Wurfangeln vom Boot auf Großhecht nutzt.


----------



## jkc (18. September 2021)

Ok, danke für die ausführliche Antwort, damit kann man doch arbeiten.
Ich denke da kommt für mich die Sternbremse zumindest weiterhin in Frage. Denn falls ich die Norwegenkombo behalte wird sie hier zum vertikalangeln auf Waller herhalten müssen und maximal 8m Schnur ablassen  und um die Stabilität und Bremskraft mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, das bekommen selbst meine Baitcaster gebacken.  Norwegen soll ne einmalige Geschichte sein.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## climber (18. September 2021)

Moin Zusammen,
ich gehöre z. Bsp. zu der Fraktion die von der Schiebebremse wieder zurück zu Sternbremse ist.
Bei Rollen wie die Shimano Ocea Jigger und Daiwa Talica 15 ist die Bremskraft absolut ausreichend und diese
halten auch höhere Belastungen aus.
Wie richtig geschrieben, macht für mich einfach die einstellbare Bremse bem Drill mehr Spass und ich habe weniger Aussteiger seit dem. Selbst Avet hat auch schon wieder ein Röllchen mit Sternbremse im Angebot.
Alles was ragbar hier aufführt ist richtig und auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## ragbar (19. September 2021)

climber schrieb:


> Selbst Avet hat auch schon wieder ein Röllchen mit Sternbremse im Angebot.


Richtig,das ist mir auch aufgefallen und finde ich gut,daß Avet die Sternbremse wieder anbietet.
Ich fische sowohl Schiebe-als auch Sternbremse sehr gerne,bis auf wenige Ausnahmen generell lieber Multi-als Stationär und switche zwischen beiden Bremsmodellen je nach Einsatz hin und her.
Und ,to Topic, so ne dicke Flunder oder Scholle mit ner Multi,das macht viel Spaß.


----------



## climber (19. September 2021)

Ich hoffe das die Avet mit Sternbremse in SXJ und LH kommt,
dann wäre es echt eine Alternative zur BC.


----------



## Wollebre (19. September 2021)

Überhitzungsprobleme mit Bremssscheiben in Senator und andere baugleiche Rollen hat es vor Erfindung von Carbon gegeben. Als Angelgerätehersteller das neue Material getestet und in Angelrollen eingesetzt haben, war es damit vorbei. Penn hat dann die HT-100 Scheiben eingeführt, andere benutzen reines Carbon (Carbontex ***). Die HT-100 bestehen aus drei Schichten Gewebe, in der Mitte Fiberglas und aussen Carbon. Die Carbontex aus zwei Schichtem Carbon. Bei dünne 0,5mm Scheiben haben die Carbontex den Vorteil das beide Schichten 0,25mm stark sind. Beim HT-100 ca. 0,16mm. Schon ausreichend Rollen auf dem Tisch gehabt wo das Carbon bis aufs Fiberglas abgescheuert war. Da ist das stärkere Carbontex klar im Vorteil. Gleichwertig sehe ich beide Sorten bei den stärkeren Scheibendurchmessern ab 0,8mm.

Die Feinabstimmung der Sternradbremsen ist abhängig von der Gewindesteigung des Sternrads/Drive Shaft.

Was die Steigung des Gewindes bei Sternradbremsen, ist bei Rollen mit Schiebebremse die Strecke der Steigung der Rampen beim Cam. Da muss der "goldene" Mittelweg gefunden bzw. der Cam auf die Angelart abgestimmt werden. In viele Rollen ist die Steigung für die feine Einstellung auf nicht so kampfstarke Kaltwasserfische viel zu steil. D.h. der Schaltweg von STRIKE nach FULL und wieder zurück, läßt sich dadurch nicht so feinfühlig einstellen wie bei Rollen mit Sternrad. Einige Hersteller haben zwischenzeitlich mit Cams mit flacherer Steigung nachgebessert und bieten die als Extra an. Mal beim Händler/Hersteller deiner Rolle(n) nachfassen. Die werksseitigen steilen Cams sind so gut wie alle für das Jiggen auf kampfstärkere tropische Fische ausgelegt.

Mit Kenntnis, Geduld und permanentem Nachmessen lassen sich die Steigungen des Cams abflachen. Nur ist es angeraten vorher einen Ersatzcam zu besorgen, falls beim Abschleifen was daneben geht.....!

*** Der Hersteller der Carbontex Bremsscheiben/Plattenmaterial hat vergessen den Namen international schützen zu lassen. So werden auch in Asien Bremsscheiben/Plattenmaterial unter dem Namen verkauft. Vom Preis her viel günstiger, nur kommt das Material nicht an die Qualität der original USA Fertigung heran!!!


----------



## climber (19. September 2021)

Danke Wolfgang für die super Erklärung.
Wir haben unsere Schiebebremsen in der Vergangenheit in der Strike Position auf 20% der Schnurtragkraft gestellt und fertig.
Auch das eine oder andere Mal einfach auf 3.0kg in Full Strike. (war vor vielen Jahren ein Rat von Nick)
Aber mir ging einfach so ein wenig der Spaß mit dem Röllchen verloren und letztendlich habe ich heute wieder die typischen Vertreter
mit einer Sternbremse im Einsatz.


----------



## ragbar (20. September 2021)

climber schrieb:


> dann wäre es echt eine Alternative zur BC.


Ich würde sofort eine kaufen,da passend in meinem Beuteschema Round Profile.


climber schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang für die super Erklärung.


Dito auch von mir.


----------



## Wollebre (20. September 2021)

climber

Das kann man so machen. wenn z.B. die Hälfte der Schnur draußen ist, hat sich die voreingestellte Bremskraft ungefähr verdoppelt. Mit 6kg holt man in Norge wohl fast alles ans Boot (war noch nie dort). Wenn zu hohe Bremsvorwahl getroffen wurde, kann schnell zu hohe Bremskraft anliegen was zu Schnur-oder Rutenbruch führen kann. Aus Angst das ein starker Fisch noch mehr Schnur abzieht, den Bremshebel nicht weiter nach vorne schieben, sondern etwas zurück ziehen!
Wenn der Spulenkern sichtbar wird ist eh alles zu spät. Da hilft auch nicht mehr Bremskraft welche die Schnur nicht aushält.... 
Werde die Situation nie vergessen. Vor einigen Jahren auf den Malediven erlebt als ein Mitangler einen Mordsstrike hatte. Fisch zog und zog, die Spule seiner Stella 25000 wurde leer und leerer, Bremse angeknallt bis zum Anschlag. behandschuhte Hand auf der Spule,(fehlten nur die Qualmwolken)...., bis es einen trockenen Knall gab, Spulenknoten gerissen, und hätte ihm die Rute fast an den Kopf geschlagen..... Den Fisch seines Lebens hat er nie gesehen....

Hoffe das die Erklärung verständlich rüber kommt.
Bekomme öfters Rollen bei denen die Bremsvorwahl kaum einzustellen ist. Bremsvorwahlknopf ganz eingedreht, Bremshebel vorschieben und hat auf der Strike Position oder davor schon viel zu hohe Bremskraft. Ein Zeichen das Bremse/Getriebe nicht ordnungsgemäße justiert waren. In fast allen Fällen läßt sich das durch eine Neujustierung des Getriebes ganz abstellen oder brauchbar verbessern. Für diverse Rollen weiß man mit der Zeit wo anzusetzen ist, bei anderen muss man sich in die Getriebe-/Bremsmechanik reindenken und Änderungen durchspielen bis die korrekten Einstellungen gefunden sind.

Selbst wenn Bremsen ausreichend gut eingestellt werden können, stellen viele Angler die max Bremskraft viel zu hoch ein. Der Tipp von Member Nick ist daher echt gut. Eine übertrieben hohe Bremseinstellung läßt das Pinion Gear vorzeitig verschleißen (kann bei Rollen mit Sternradbremse nicht passieren). Beim Vorschieben des Bremshebels wird das Pinion Gear zu stark gegen den Innenring des Pinion Lagers gedrückt. Wird aus der Vertikalen nach aussen in Richtung Gehäusedeckel gedrückt. Die kleinen Kugeln drehen nicht mehr zentrisch in den Rillen vom Aussen- und Innenring. Dann dauert es nicht lange bis die Rillen ausgenudelt, und die ersten Schleif-/Kratzgeräusche beim Kurbeln zu hören sind. Solche Lager können mit Fett/Öl nicht restauriert und müssen ausgewechselt werden.

Aternative zu Nicks Tipp:
Die maximale Bremskraft sollte aus Sicherheitsgründe nicht die Schnurtragkraft bzw die Rutentragkraft überschreiten. Welche von beiden die geringere Tragkraft hat, ist dann als max. Bremskraft einzustellen. So eingestellt stimmt dann die werkseitige STRIKE Position nicht mehr mit der Markierung auf dem Gehäuse überein und muß neu festgelegt werden. Dazu zuerst die max. Bremskraft von z.B. 10kg einstellen. danach den Bremshebel soweit zurück ziehen bis auf z.B. 3kg Bremskraft. An die Stelle auf dem Gehäuse eine wasserfeste Markierung machen. Die eigene Strike Position ist so immer schnell gefunden.

Vorteilhaft wäre es wenn die Hersteller anstatt der STRIKE Position auch einen Cam ohne "Huckel" einsetzen würden. Sondern mit glatter linearer Steigung. Als Gedächtnisstütze auf den Gehäuserand eine Zahlenreihe von z.B. 1-10. Für kleine Rollen sollte auch 1-5 reichen. Zum Überschlagen der abgelaufenen Schnur Ringe in die Spule. z.B oberster Ring 1/4, mittlerer 1/2 unterer 3/4. Dann hat man sofort einen Anhalt um den Bremshebel entsprechend einzustellen bzw. nachzuregulieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. September 2021)

Da passt ausreichend Schnur drauf und hat sogar ne Beleuchtung.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...B094C1&selectedIndex=14&ajaxhist=0&ajaxserp=0


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Moin, danke für die weiteren, hilfreichen Beiträge. Nach allem was hier geschrieben wurde spricht für mich eigentlich kaum noch was für die Schiebebremse, außer, dass die Auswahl an stabilen Rollen damit deutlich größer ist.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## climber (20. September 2021)

Danke für den Tip mit der Markierung Wolfgang. 
Sag mal, mit welcher Methode stellst du denn die 10kg ein. 
Für unsere 20% bzw. 3kg haben wir immer einfach einen Wassereimer genommen. 
Aber bei 10kg möchte ich dies nicht machen, grins.


----------



## Peter117 (20. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Norwegen soll ne einmalige Geschichte werden.


Hab' ich vor 10 Jahren auch mal gesagt - hat nicht funktioniert. 
An der Schiebebremse gefällt mir, dass ich ganz simpel meine voreingestellte Bremseinstellung wiederfinde, wenn ich sie mal verstellt habe...


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Ja, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Heilbutt (20. September 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich staune gerade was ihr alle über Rollenbremsen wisst! 



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das kann man so machen. wenn z.B. die Hälfte der Schnur draußen ist, hat sich die voreingestellte Bremskraft ungefähr verdoppelt. Mit 6kg holt man in Norge wohl fast alles ans Boot (war noch nie dort). Wenn zu hohe Bremsvorwahl getroffen wurde, kann schnell zu hohe Bremskraft anliegen was zu Schnur-oder Rutenbruch führen kann. Aus Angst das ein starker Fisch noch mehr Schnur abzieht, den Bremshebel nicht weiter nach vorne schieben, sondern etwas zurück ziehen!
> Wenn der Spulenkern sichtbar wird ist eh alles zu spät. Da hilft auch nicht mehr Bremskraft welche die Schnur nicht aushält....
> Werde die Situation nie vergessen. Vor einigen Jahren auf den Malediven erlebt als ein Mitangler einen Mordsstrike hatte. Fisch zog und zog, die Spule seiner Stella 25000 wurde leer und leerer, Bremse angeknallt bis zum Anschlag. behandschuhte Hand auf der Spule,(fehlten nur die Qualmwolken)...., bis es einen trockenen Knall gab, Spulenknoten gerissen, und hätte ihm die Rute fast an den Kopf geschlagen..... Den Fisch seines Lebens hat er nie gesehen....


sowas ist natürtlich krass!
Ein Freund von mir hat auf diese Weise mal nen Heilbutt verloren, der schon kurz am Boot war.
Wobei man ehrlicherweise dazu sagen muß das der Butt groß, aber nicht sooo riesig war,
und er auf einen Dorsch-Beifänger gebissen hatte, dessen Mundschnur sicherlich nicht dafür ausgelegt war.
Der "Fehler" damals war, das er die Bremse beim hochpumpen offensichtlich nachträglich zu fest zugeknallt hatte
(konnte danach keiner von uns beiden mehr so genau rekonstruieren...).
War dann letztlich auch wurscht, man muß halt draus lernen.

Ach ja, zum eigentlichen Thema,
als Rute zur Rolle habe ich jetzt die hier genommen:








						Balzer Meeresrute Magna Nordic Plattfisch 240 günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Balzer Meeresrute Magna Nordic Plattfisch 240 günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Gruß
Holger


----------



## climber (21. September 2021)

Moin Holger,
über die Rute habe ich für mein Frauchen auch schon nachgedacht. 
Aber die ist mir für unser Boot zu lang, da muss ich diese immer auseinanderziehen beim Verstauen in der Kabine. 
Aus diesem Grund fischen wir auch nur noch Ruten bis 2,10m.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. September 2021)

Moin, 
ja das Packmaß ist natürlich ein entscheidendes Argument, wenn man sein Tackle an Bord lassen kann / will.

Normalerweise reichen beim angeln vom Boot bei einer Rute mit der man nicht oder kaum wirft 2,1 m ja auch locker aus.
Ich habe nur regelmäßig auch Vorfächer, die 1,5 m oder auch mal durch langen Nachläufer noch länger sind. 
Wenn dann noch was ordentliches oder gar ne Doublette dran hängt, und die Rute sich sauber durchbiegt, 
dann dengel´ ich mir leider ziemlich oft den Wirbel in den Spitzenring!  
Inzwischen hab ich zwar meistens eine Gummiperle dazwischen, aber trotzdem nervt mich das.
Daher finde ich die 2,4 m ideal.
Praxistest erfolgt in zwei Wochen!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## climber (21. September 2021)

Gummiperle nehmen wir schon lange.
Selbst in Norwegen, sonst ist beim Speedjiggen auch schon mal der NoKnot im Spitzenring gelandet.


----------



## Wollebre (21. September 2021)

allein aus Verstaugründe habe ich auf eigene Kleinboote (das erste 4,85m, das Größte 8,35m) Teleskopruten in 2,10m Länge eingesetzt.
Kann nicht sagen das ich damit schlechter als mit mehrteilige Steckruten gefangen habe.
NoKnot auch nie eingesetzt (lernt Knoten binden). Das top shot in 0,9mm und die Fische können locker per Hand ins Boot gehoben werden. Das auch bei einer Doublette. Wobei man hier den stärsten Fisch davon auch per Gaff anlanden kann. Selbst in den Tropen mache ich das so. Wegen besserer Griffigkeit das top shot dann 1,2mm.


----------



## climber (21. September 2021)

Hallo Wolfgang,
du hast ja grundsätzlich recht mit den Knoten, aber sag das mal meinem Frauchen. 
Zu ihrer Entschuldigung muss ich allerdings sagen, dass wir in 20 Jahren noch keinen Fisch am NoKnot verloren haben. 
Das Verletzungsrisiko ist mit den „Neuen“ auch gleich null. 
Allerdings fischen wir nur max. 30lbs Fluo als Vorfach und die gefangenen und größen der Pollacks geben uns recht.


----------



## Heilbutt (22. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> allein aus Verstaugründe habe ich auf eigene Kleinboote (das erste 4,85m, das Größte 8,35m) Teleskopruten in 2,10m Länge eingesetzt.
> Kann nicht sagen das ich damit schlechter als mit mehrteilige Steckruten gefangen habe.
> NoKnot auch nie eingesetzt (lernt Knoten binden). Das top shot in 0,9mm und die Fische können locker per Hand ins Boot gehoben werden


Geschenkt!
Ich fange weder wieder mit Teleskopruten and, noch möchte ich auf Wirbel / Einhänger verzichten.

Das mit kürzeren oder anderen Ruten "schlechter gefangen" würde, hat ja auch niemand behauptet.
Ich glaube auch die nötigsten Knoten zu kennen und zu können, aber wie gesagt, nö, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wie z.B. beim 
ultrafeinen Spinnfischen, hängt bei mir immer ein Wirbel an der Hauptschnur.
"Normale" Ostseeplatten kann man auch an 0,40er oder 0,50er Vorfachschnur per Hand ins Boot holen, aber man _kann_ sie auch mit 
ner geeigneten Rute - für mich > 2,1 m - an Bord schlenzen...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## climber (22. September 2021)

Yup, so ist es.
Wir fischen auf der Ostsee eine 12lbs Schnur und ein 20lbs Fluo Vorfach.
Mein Frauchen hat damit dieses Jahr eine 54er Scholle ins Boot gelupft.


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Oktober 2021)

So, Praxistest erfolgreich absolviert.
Ich war mit dem Gerät nun drei Tage auf dem Fehmarnsund unterwegs, und bin zufrieden.
Naja, natürlich wird Rute und Rolle unter diesen Bedingungen nicht wirklich gefordert,
geschweige denn an seine Grenzen gebracht, aber es hat Spaß gemacht.

Die Rute ist herrlich leicht, könnte für die Ostsee zwar noch eeetwas weicher sein,
war aber dennoch sensibel genug. Die Länge passt (mir) optimal, aber klar, etwas kürzer ginge auch.
Den Trigger, den ich mir ursprünglich gewünscht hätte, habe ich erstmal nicht vermisst.

Und die Rolle ist klasse. Durch die Taste ein tolles Handling beim Naturköderangeln.
Einzig die Bremse war irgendwann mal unbeabsichtigt offen, ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das selbst verschuldet hatte,
wenn ich z.B. zum fahren immer das Vorfachende um die Bremsnabe wickle!?!
Drauf ist eine 10 lbs-Schnur, die gut dazu passt.
Beides ist meines erachtens das Geld Wert.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## climber (11. Oktober 2021)

Na also, dann passt es ja für dich. 
Ich will mal in Magdeburg auf der Messe nach einer Plattfischrute mit Triggergriff schauen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp hier.

Nachdem es mit dem Dorsch vorbei ist, müssen wir ein wenig umdenken und gehen 
im nächsten Jahr wieder auf die Plattfisch Jagd auf der Ostsee.


----------



## ragbar (12. Oktober 2021)

climber schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp hier.


Illex Ashura 2.20m xxh.
 War mal mit -60gr Wg gezeichnet,dann mit 80gr.


----------



## climber (12. Oktober 2021)

Danke, ist mir aber preislich für das Plattfisch fischen zu hochpreisig.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere Tipp von euch Mitglieder für eine Plattfisch Rute bis 2,10m mit Triggergriff.

Danke.


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Oktober 2021)

climber schrieb:


> Danke, ist mir aber preislich für das Plattfisch fischen zu hochpreisig.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere Tipp von euch Mitglieder für eine Plattfisch Rute bis 2,10m mit Triggergriff.
> 
> Danke.


... mir auch - egal für welchen Zielfisch!!!
Es wurden doch anfangs einige Ruten genannt. Allerdings waren / sind viele derzeit nicht lieferbar!?!

Diese hier waren bei mir noch in der engeren Wahl:








						NS Black Hole Boat Stick - Tackleking
					






					www.tackleking.de
				











						NS Black Hole Super Hybrid - Tackleking
					






					www.tackleking.de
				




Gruß
Holger


----------



## climber (12. Oktober 2021)

Danke Holger, aber hier wurden die Ruten doch nicht genannt, oder.


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Oktober 2021)

nein diese nicht, aber die hier:








						WFT Sen Sea Norwegenrute | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. WFT Sen Sea Norwegenrute hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de
				




Trigger, 2,10 m, und offenbar wieder lieferbar...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## climber (12. Oktober 2021)

Ok, aber die ist mir zu heavy nur für die Ostsee.
Die von Marcel finde ich schon interessanter.


----------

